# run dos commands in php



## imawiteboy88 (Jul 6, 2004)

my friend said somthing about running dos commands from php. i was wondering if this was possible and if so how. if you cant do it in php can you do it in anything


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://php.net/exec


----------

